# Platinum Blonde & Choc brown to Ash Blonde & Caramel!



## Peaches (Oct 15, 2005)

Heya,

I'm getting sick of my "top deck" style so I was thinking about going brunette, like choc brown all over. But after some thought, I changed my mind (like a true libran).

It's coming up to summer and I dont want to change drastically only to end up hating my hair for the rest of my life.

I was wondering if anyone has any good pics of ash-blonde hair. I cant find any for the life of me. 

I will make the appointment in 2 weeks. This is a big thing for me because I dislike hairdressers. I'm scared!


----------



## user3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Some I found

http://www.studiohair.com/dolly2/dphollywood.jpg

http://www.colormarkpro.com/images/hair/blonde_ash.jpg

This one is a bit darker
http://www.wigsandpieces.com/type/re...shblonde_S.jpg




Another idea is go to go to sites and go to their hair color area. Here's a few
L'Oreal http://www.lorealparis.com/home.html
Clairol http://www.clairol.com/gateway.jsp


----------

